# 2008 Keystone Outback 25Rss Sold $15K Denver,co



## Proud American (Jun 2, 2012)

SOLD ON 7/14/12...THANK YOU!!

This unit is in great condition, having been well maintained by us as original owners. It has only been used a couple of times a year, we usually covered the trailer during non use. Priced to sell quickly at $15,000 and will consider reasonable offers. 
Please email me with any questions [email protected]

Specifics:
Sleeps 8, Pull out Queen Bed with comforter, fold down table, fold down Couch in slide out with throw pillows, 2 bunk beds, 
Full Bathroom with shower, full kitchen, outdoor stove & sink, 
Awning, AC, heater, AM/FM/CD stereo indoor/outdoor speakers, Cable TV & Roof Antenna, 
Bottom Bunk bed folds up for bike storage. 
Extras included such as Tow Mirrors, Safe/Reliable Equalizer Anti sway bars and weight distributing hitch($600 Value), and new RV cover($300 Value)!!
Enclosed underbelly for longer camping. 
Non-smoking/pet free...ready for you to enjoy comfortable camping in today!!

Link to Floorplan:
http://www.keystone-outback.com/index.php?page=floorplans&model=25RSS&year=2008


----------



## clary123 (Jul 2, 2012)

hello
what is your best price on this unit? you can e-mail me at [email protected]
thanks 
clary


----------

